# Best core choice in the game



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it is high elf spears, because they attack in 3 ranks, sweet, whats your opinion and why do you think they are best


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I have a real fondness for dwarf crossbows. give 'em great weapons and you have a ranged unit that can hold it's own incredibly well in combat.


----------



## Magos Exarratus (Jun 23, 2008)

My personal favourite is the skink unit because it can be so useful and annoying to other players. However, I think the best is the Chosen knights, as though it is expensive it is one of the toughest units in the game, add on the Mark of Khorne and it can break most any unit.


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dwarf warriors because of there resilance


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

iron guts because they are easy to paint and really make a mess of anything they can get their hands on.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Dwarf warriors for 9pts you get a 3+ save T4 and Ld 9. For the points i dont think any other race can match them.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

ironguts becuase they have the stast of most armies special/rare units.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Skinks.

Cheap, cheerful, effective- and when they die, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Common Goblins.

No not really, I just wanted to say something extraordinary.

:wishing he had something clever to say cyclops:


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Skaven slaves. They are perfect for what they do. Cheap, large numbers, ld 10 when within 12 in of lord and you can kill them your self to achive victory, so so much fun and best of all after you finish killing them they dont cause panic to your other troops.

kill, kill maime, yes, yes. for the horned one yes yes.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Lothern Seaguard. All the advantages of elven spearmen along with the ability to shoot the enemy first. True, they cost more, but your paying for quality.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

its a tough call but i think the new daemons bring a serious contendor to the table. Bloodletters are awesome for their points imo. 

but i like my spearmen[HE] and ironguts for my own Armies


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

Free company, 2 attacks each for a low points cost whats not to love


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what do people think on the knight core choices.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Dont think alot about knight core choices especially as they are becoming a rarity in these new days of army books. However I do have an healthey respect for britonian kights.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the knight of the Errant, as the reckless role is so handy against vamps, and geting the charge


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

You can't rule out a nice block of Empire swordsmen with a couple of supporting detatchments throw in a priest and they can mix it with the best of them


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dark Elven Dark Riders...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Dark Elven Dark Riders...


I was just about to say that. 
They're great because most fast cavalry units are special or rare.
Also I'm not sure about the new rules but corsairs are meant to be savage now


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I play Chaos for Fantasy, and the all time most annoying unit is Dwarf Handgunners. They give a -3 to armour saves.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i must say the little dwarf warriors while i don't play fantasy i want to though i must say when i've seen dwarfs play they take along time to take down.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Empire Swordsman! gd weapon skill, average armour. 6pts! stick a warrior priest in there and make em unbreakable!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Hobgoblin wolf riders, they're cheaper than the gobbo version can have lt armour and shield and still be fast cavalry and the role they play when added to a slow chaos dwarf army is invaluable


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

bloodletters are pretty sweet as well 
or 
bretonnian knights


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Point for point, it's undeniably Saurus Warriors. Those jerks throw out so many attacks it's not even funny, and they're still essentially packing light armor and a shield, if not light armour, hand weapon, and shield, so they're quite well protected to boot.

A close second, in my book, are basic Orc Boyz with shields. You get twenty of 'em with full command for 150 points, and they're not exactly pushovers. You can swamp the table with 'em, and win combat with them not by virtue of static resolution like you do with gobbos, but through choppin'. In 2250, there's absolutely no reason not to bring at least 100 boyz, and every single one of them is perfectly capable in a fight.


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

I have to say SeaGuard, top fluff, top performance. Tho they are abit pricey.
Well they havn't let me down in my 3 games lol.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Night goblins! Three points per model, and able to bring huge numbers and fanatics. So they're shite, who cares they are as funny as hell.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

skinks, poison is amazing on them


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

Not sure if they're still troops but chosen chaos knights.

Otherwise it would have to be night goblins or gnoblars.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Dwarf crossbowmen. Lethal from range, pack more of a punch in h2h than most armies' dedicated close combat specialists, and relatively cheap too.

A close second in my opinion is the humble skavenslaves.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I play Chaos for Fantasy, and the all time most annoying unit is Dwarf Handgunners. They give a -3 to armour saves.


Nope, -2 to armor, they're S4 and armor piercing. Somebody might be confused about the Dwarf handgun rule, which is +1 to their BS, not their armor piercing.

And I'd second the dwarf quarreler's. Stand and shoot + dwarf survivability + great weapons = some seriously shocked flanking cavalry.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what about the new dark elfs


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

New dark elves are rather good, the spearmen are a bargan for 6pts, still not as good as HE spearmen by far, dark elf repeater crossbowmen are nice however with only strength 3 they only have limited use.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what about Corsairs they are ace


----------

